# amplificador mono con tda2004



## Gonzalonal (Dic 13, 2009)

Buenas, como andan?
Les cuento que buscando por ahi encontre este amplificador, echo con un tda2004, tiene  1 entrada auxiliar y una entrada de microfono. 
Buscando la hoja de datos del tda2004 me di cuenta de que era un 10w + 10w estereo, y este amplificador solo tiene una sola salida de parlantes, sera por que estan puentedas enregando 20W?
bueno les adjunto unas imagenes, saludos.


----------



## matias_2008 (Dic 23, 2009)

hola con que fuente lo alimenta ese amplificador y de cuanto es el fusible que tiene? y si puede ser que este en puente.


----------

